# Redlands Orchids show



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

David and I are going to Redlands next month. Any awesome collections or places we need to visit?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

You could swim in the ocean, it is awesome.


----------

